
Show HN: Relationship Graph - kc0bfv
https://relgraph.notmet.net/
======
kc0bfv
This is a graph entry tool I built, which sought to make it easy to enter,
link, and display many pieces of data.

One design goal was to make the tool easy to use and share even on fairly
restricted corporate networks. A save file contains the data and a copy of the
tool, and is simply an HTML file with JS and CSS bundled. No external
resources, so it's easy to trust with sensitive data, and easy to move onto
even an "air-gapped" development network.

